# EMS TV shows



## CMillican (Apr 4, 2011)

Is there any ems shows that can be downloaded or found on TV. I know of the usuals like rescue 911 and such, im looking for more recent ones


----------



## orange20medic (Apr 4, 2011)

On hulu you can watch the first (and only) season of Trauma.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 4, 2011)

sara22emt said:


> On hulu you can watch the first (and only) season of Trauma.


The question is why would you want to?


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 4, 2011)

The immortal 

Mother, Jugs, and Speed.

Still the most accurate portrayal to date.


----------



## CMillican (Apr 4, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> The question is why would you want to?



haha, is it that bad?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, it is.  There actually was a study in one of the major medical journals back in the 1990s looking (NEJM if memory serves) at the survival rate for CPR on TV (_ER, Chicago Hope, Rescue 911_) and the real survival rates.  Especially for _Rescue 911_ it was very inaccurate.

As for _Trauma_.....all I have to offer is the suggestion to read this: http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14612  .  It was to EMS what _HawthoRNe_ is to nursing ( http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=13355  ).


----------



## Tommerag (Apr 4, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> As for _Trauma_.....all I have to offer is the suggestion to read this: http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=14612  .  It was to EMS what _HawthoRNe_ is to nursing ( http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=13355  ).



I watched the first episode on Netflix and have yet to watch another one. It is a horrible show.


----------



## mcdonl (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the closest I have seen to reality is First In, but they focus mainly on the fire side although they do handle rescue calls. I am not sure if the show was renewed or not. It was on BET.


----------



## dixie_flatline (Apr 4, 2011)

Tommerag said:


> I watched the first episode on Netflix and have yet to watch another one. It is a horrible show.



Oh come on, _Trauma_ was not all that much worse than anything else out there on primetime.  You can't watch it for realism any more than I can watch _24 _ for an accurate portrayal of computer security (don't even get me started).  I don't know about you guys, but when I ride the ambulance it is a non-stop day of sex, trauma, and rock-n-roll...   I was a little intrigued by the story lines involving medical control and adherence to protocols, but they seemed more interested in doing romance stories.  Oh well.

I'm not sure what her name is, but I've seen a character on _Grey's Anatomy_ put her stethoscope in backwards at least 3 or 4 times (and I don't regularly watch that show, so I can only assume it is always like that).  Frankly, the medical stuff on _General Hospital_ (aside from the obvious plot-device medicine) seems to be as good or better than the stuff on primetime.

CPR is one place where even _House_ usually lets me down... just last week with the otherwise quite good cannibal episode, I saw some pretty poor compressions.  I guess no one really cares to dramatize good CPR, since they are doing it on an actual actor who would prefer to keep his ribs intact and his heart un-compressed, but still...

On a related note, I've never seen _Bringing Out the Dead_, amazingly enough.  I am a huge fan of Scorcese though, so if it's bad I'm not sure I want to watch it.  Thoughts?


----------



## enjoynz (Apr 4, 2011)

*'All Saints' is very good!*

I know this is an Australian ER/EMS TV show.....
Youtube as attached....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lafjFaD6Txc&feature=related
(This episode is from one of their later shows. Season 12....the one screening on NZ TV's at the moment is from Season 10).
There is a large amount of this TV show down loaded onto youtube.

It beats hands down most I've seen.
Not that I watch that many, but I'm willing to give most a first viewing, at least.
It's fiction, but the medical directors that cover the medical content, always keep it interesting and the wound makeup is excellent!
I assume they use real surgical footage in many of the scenes, as well, as it is very graphic at times. 
I'm sure our Aussie members will be able to tell you what they think of the show?

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 4, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> The question is why would you want to?



To prepare yourself for the real thing. Its the most accurate depiction of EMS I've ever seen on tv.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 4, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> To prepare yourself for the real thing. Its the most accurate depiction of EMS I've ever seen on tv.



The only thing closer to reality regarding civilian EMS is the EFMB, of course.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 4, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> I'm not sure what her name is, but I've seen a character on _Grey's Anatomy_ put her stethoscope in backwards at least 3 or 4 times (and I don't regularly watch that show, so I can only assume it is always like that).



Its funny I never used to notice much when watching medical shows but one of the most common mistakes I notice now that I've been through basic training is the fact that they never put a nasal cannula on correctly. It's always upside down, behind the head ect... It's kind of like watching a barbarian movie and then noticing that one of the "horde" has on tennis shoes.


----------



## Amack (Apr 4, 2011)

dixie_flatline said:


> On a related note, I've never seen _Bringing Out the Dead_, amazingly enough.  I am a huge fan of Scorcese though, so if it's bad I'm not sure I want to watch it.  Thoughts?




Bringing Out The Dead is awesome! Although its a bit dated as its based on a novel that recalls a NY paramedic's encounters back in the 90s.

I know some people that can't stand it...it's one of those polarizing films where you're either going to love it or hate it....I for one, being a scorcese fan, loved it , and appreciate the dark humor scattered throughout a plot dotted with a "3AM surrealism"


Check it out!


----------



## citizensoldierny (Apr 4, 2011)

You can always the stream all six seasons of the original and best ems show ever , Emergency, on netflix.


----------



## Amack (Apr 4, 2011)

As far a the show Trauma goes:

I know everyone I work with in EMS :censored::censored::censored::censored:s all over the show....but I also think EMS'ers take it for a literal representation of what we do.

At the end of the day....it's still show business.... and its target demographic audience are presumably people who aren't exposed to the everyday scenes we are called to....the networks need to entice the viewer with lots of blood, guts, and action...even if its blown way out of proportion ( hey, they need to obtain advertising revenue at the end of the day)

I mean, did i laugh when I watched the scene where rabbit hooked up a LP12 to a traumatic arrest burn pt and the scene showed the triple dotted line ( indicating no pads where attached) and subsequently exclaimed "HE'S ASYSTOLIC!"....of course i did! But, i also knew enough that I was probably less that 3% of the viewing audience that would know any different and just took in the rest of the show for what it was...lol

I'm not watching the shiow for con-ed, you know what i mean?



Although, I'd love to see a modern day EMERGENCY!


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 5, 2011)

Amack said:


> As far a the show Trauma goes:
> 
> I know everyone I work with in EMS :censored::censored::censored::censored:s all over the show....but I also think EMS'ers take it for a literal representation of what we do.
> 
> ...



I can't remember where I saw it, but there was a Canadian medical school survey done and something around 80% of the respondants admitted to "learning" medicine and medical procedures from tv. 

Given the sense of humor of most med students I know, I very much doubted the accuracy of this questionaire, which is probably why I don't have a copy or reference to it, (I think it might have been in New Physician) but if it was true even 1 time, doesn't it seem like there is a failure somewhere?

I can't imagine the amount of those in EMS who may think "House" qualifies as medical education. (My wife watches it religiously and I always get questioned on what is real or not and what it is really like.) 

I think the problem everyone has with trauma might be that they were expecting basically a modern emergency (and all the good that show did for EMS) and the result was not that.

If you really made a show portraying what real Fire and EMS is like, it wouldn't even get past the pilot. It would be that boring.


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 5, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> If you really made a show portraying what real Fire and EMS is like, it wouldn't even get past the pilot. It would be that boring.



Bingo!


----------



## steveshurtleff (Apr 5, 2011)

As mentioned before, it doesn't matter if it's accurate as long as it draws viewers.  It's about money, not realism.  I'm still in EMT-B school and have yet to even see spider straps used with a longboard on there.  Interesting how different people here will see different things depending on their experience and training.

I practice English Longsword as a martial art and can say the same about that.  Real sword combat is (with a few exceptions) nothing like what Hollywood presents.

I do agree that it would be great to see an Emergency! remake, hopefully with less contrived drama than Trauma presents.  But let's be real, the copter crash in the first episode was just fun to watch.


----------



## Paramajestic (Nov 6, 2012)

EMS TV/Movies SHOWS
1.)	EMERGENCY
2.)	RESCUE 77
3.)	SAVED
4.)	TRAUMA
5.)	THIRD WATCH
6.)	RESCUE 911  (Reality)
7.)	PARAMEDIC’S (Reality)
8.)	BRINGING OUT THE DEAD (Movie)
9.)	MOTHER, JUGS & SPEED  (Movie)

Hope this helps ya!


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 6, 2012)

I suppose there is....


----------



## Milla3P (Nov 6, 2012)

"Broken Vessels" is a great movie. Todd Field does a great job as a burnt out LA medic. It's a little dated, released in 98, but it is the best perspective of the field, IMO. It's pretty dark, don't watch it on a bad day. You'll probably jump off a bridge. 

Disk on netflix, doesn't stream.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 6, 2012)

Milla3P said:


> "Broken Vessels" is a great movie. Todd Field does a great job as a burnt out LA medic. It's a little dated, released in 98, but it is the best perspective of the field, IMO. It's pretty dark, don't watch it on a bad day. You'll probably jump off a bridge.
> 
> Disk on netflix, doesn't stream.



I've been trying to find it for download for months. Guess i might look to buy it in Amazon


----------



## Achilles (Nov 6, 2012)

Paramajestic said:


> EMS TV/Movies SHOWS
> 1.)	EMERGENCY
> 2.)	RESCUE 77
> 3.)	SAVED
> ...


What about untold stories of the ER?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2012)

Achilles said:


> What about untold stories of the ER?



That's ER based not EMS based


----------



## Christopher (Nov 6, 2012)

CMillican said:


> Is there any ems shows that can be downloaded or found on TV. I know of the usuals like rescue 911 and such, im looking for more recent ones



If you want to see how Australia does it (and get jealous at how much better paid/educated they are) I suggest watching Recruits: Paramedics. Every episode is up on Youtube.

And HELP, a 6 part documentary on EMS in Australia, is also pretty neat.


----------



## errey (Nov 7, 2012)

there is an Australian tv show called Recruits - Paramedics where they follow new recruits on the job. pretty good.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Nov 7, 2012)

this Channel has all the Recruits: Paramedics episodes, a good watch about EMS downunder

http://www.youtube.com/user/austvseries


----------



## Nothodad (Nov 7, 2012)

veneficus said:


> the immortal
> 
> mother, jugs, and speed.
> 
> Still the most accurate portrayal to date.



couldnt have been said any better.

Also
I don't know if they are still playing them, but discovery health was showing reruns of a show called paramedics that ran in 2000. It shows camera crews shadowing paramedic units across the US major cities. Excellent show.


----------



## 74restore (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm actually surprised nobody mentioned this one: "In a Heartbeat" was a show about teenagers balancing school and the stresses of being EMT's for their town ambulance. It was a drama on none other than the Disney Channel. Cheesy? yes... Fun to watch? you betcha. All the episodes are on Youtube too.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2012)

Nothodad said:


> couldnt have been said any better.
> 
> Also
> I don't know if they are still playing them, but discovery health was showing reruns of a show called paramedics that ran in 2000. It shows camera crews shadowing paramedic units across the US major cities. Excellent show.



I haven't ever seen that show it was filmed in conjunction with trauma life in the er, so each episode of paramedics has a corresponding episode of that


----------



## Paramajestic (Nov 8, 2012)

CMillican said:


> Is there any ems shows that can be downloaded or found on TV. I know of the usuals like rescue 911 and such, im looking for more recent ones



EMS Television shows/Movie list- 1.Emergency (TV, 1972) 2.Rescue 77 (TV,1999) 3. Saved (TV, 2005) 4. Third Watch (TV) 5. Rescue 911 (TV, Reality) 6. Paramedic's (TV, 1999, Reality) 7. Trauma (TV, 2010) 8. Bringing out the dead (Movie, 2000) 9. Momma, Jugs & Speed (Movie, 70's) 10. Daylight (Movie, 90's)


----------



## Paramajestic (Nov 8, 2012)

CMillican said:


> Is there any ems shows that can be downloaded or found on TV. I know of the usuals like rescue 911 and such, im looking for more recent ones



EMS Television shows/Movie list-1.Emergency (TV, 1972) 2.Rescue 77 (TV,1999) 3. Saved (TV, 2005) 4. Third Watch (TV) 5. Rescue 911 (TV, Reality) 6. Paramedic's (TV, 1999, Reality) 7. Trauma (TV, 2010) 8. Bringing out the dead (Movie, 2000) 9. Momma, Jugs & Speed (Movie, 70's) 10. Daylight (Movie)


----------



## rescue1 (Nov 8, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> I can't remember where I saw it, but there was a Canadian medical school survey done and something around 80% of the respondants admitted to "learning" medicine and medical procedures from tv.
> 
> Given the sense of humor of most med students I know, I very much doubted the accuracy of this questionaire, which is probably why I don't have a copy or reference to it, (I think it might have been in New Physician) but if it was true even 1 time, doesn't it seem like there is a failure somewhere?
> 
> ...



I dated a girl in high school whose Dad was a doctor in Philly. He told me that he had banned his residents from watching House, because some of them had made clinical or diagnostic decisions based on information they got from the TV show.


----------



## Nothodad (Nov 8, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> I haven't ever seen that show it was filmed in conjunction with trauma life in the er, so each episode of paramedics has a corresponding episode of that



It is sort of hard to track down, but you can get a taste of it on you tube . Just type in paramedics heart attack. I have them all recorded but have been trying to figure out how to get them off a dvr.

Another good one is toughest place to be a paramedic. Is follows a European paramedic working in Violent Guatemala city,  pretty interesting  to see how the volunteers work there.  The whole thing is on you tube.


----------



## benasack2000 (Nov 18, 2012)

YOU MUST watch an episode of Emergency!
its essential


----------



## Achilles (Nov 18, 2012)

benasack2000 said:


> YOU MUST watch an episode of Emergency!
> its essential



It's not on anymore, used to be on RTV.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Nov 18, 2012)

Emergency! is available for streaming on Netflix. It's a good show!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Jon (Nov 19, 2012)

benasack2000 said:


> YOU MUST watch an episode of Emergency!
> its essential



I was working with a 2nd Generation EMT the other day. I made an "Emergency" reference. She had never seen the show. I told her to go home and ask her dad about it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 19, 2012)

n7lxi said:


>



For some reason, when I first saw that, I thought it was JPINFV that posted that image.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 19, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> For some reason, when I first saw that, I thought it was JPINFV that posted that image.



Every now and then I bust out the meme generator.


----------

